# Four-year-old cross-dressing alcoholic burglar?



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Something wrong here:

http://www.wrcbtv.com/Global/story.asp?S=11689145



> *4-Year-Old Removed From Home after Drinking Beer, Stealing Gifts*
> 
> 
> CHATTANOOGA (WRCB) - The Department of Child Services has stepped in after a four year-old drank beer and stole presents.
> ...


----------

